# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: چگونگی اجرای خروجی دلفی در لینوکس ؟

## hamid-nic

سلام دوستان وقتتان بخیر 
برای اجرای خروجی دلفی (XE7) بر روی لینوکس امکانی وجود نداره ؟
منظورم اینه که به غیر از Lazarus روش یا شیوه ی دیگه ای نیست که بشه از برنامه ساخته شده در دلفی مستقیم در لینوکس استفاده و اجرا بشه ؟
ممنون

----------


## hamid-nic

دوستانی که تجربه دارند در این زمینه لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام، 
قبلاًبا kylix  میشد این کار رو کرد که منسوخ شد و الان تنها گزینه لازاروس هست.
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid-nic

> با سلام، 
> قبلاًبا kylix  میشد این کار رو کرد که منسوخ شد و الان تنها گزینه لازاروس هست.
> موفق باشید


ممنون آقای عشایری عزیز
شرکت embarcadero احیاناً برنامه ای برای اینکار نداره در آینده ؟ هیچ پیش بینی نکرده ؟ حیف دلفی با این همه امکانات توی لینوکس نشه استفاده کرد  :متفکر:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز 
لازاروس اومده کل شرکت kylix رو گرفته و روی برنامه خودش زده تنها میشه از لازاروس برای لینوکس استفاده کنی.
من با لازاروس کارکردم تا جایی که بخاطر دارم میتونه پسوند های دلفی رو هم بازکنه. :متفکر: 
به نظرم اگر پروژه سنگینی نیست object هایی که از دلفی استفاده کردی رو در لازاروس بساز و کد هاش رو کپی کن و بیار .
لازاروس زبانش پاسکاله یعنی همون زبانی که دلفی نوشته شده.

----------


## hamid-nic

> دوست عزیز 
> لازاروس اومده کل شرکت kylix رو گرفته و روی برنامه خودش زده تنها میشه از لازاروس برای لینوکس استفاده کنی.
> من با لازاروس کارکردم تا جایی که بخاطر دارم میتونه پسوند های دلفی رو هم بازکنه.
> به نظرم اگر پروژه سنگینی نیست object هایی که از دلفی استفاده کردی رو در لازاروس بساز و کد هاش رو کپی کن و بیار .
> لازاروس زبانش پاسکاله یعنی همون زبانی که دلفی نوشته شده.


گفتم شاید راهی باشه به غیر از لازاروس که متاسفانه نیست.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اگر بتونید ورژن های قدیمی ورژن kylix رو پیدا کنید مشکلتون حل میشه.
اگر توی گوگل بدنبالش میگردید باید در اواسط و اواخر صفحات جستوجو پیداش کنی.من دارمش ولی الان بخاطر ندارم که در کجا استفاده کرده ام.(ولی اگر پیدا کردم یه لینک میگذارم احتمالش 0.01% که پیداکنم) :اشتباه:

----------


## hamid-nic

> اگر بتونید ورژن های قدیمی ورژن kylix رو پیدا کنید مشکلتون حل میشه.
> اگر توی گوگل بدنبالش میگردید باید در اواسط و اواخر صفحات جستوجو پیداش کنی.من دارمش ولی الان بخاطر ندارم که در کجا استفاده کرده ام.(ولی اگر پیدا کردم یه لینک میگذارم احتمالش 0.01% که پیداکنم)


ممنونم آقای عباسی عزیز که پیگیر هستید خودم هم یه سرچی میزنم ببینم هست یا نه ؟ 
اونوقت چون kylix منسوخ شده مشکل بوجود نمیاره ؟ 
kylix محیطش مثل خود دلفیه ؟ محدودیت نداره ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

نه نداره فکر کنم ک ر ک هم نخواد منسوخ شدگی بدین معنیه که دیگه اپدیت های جدید و امکانات جدید بهش اضافه نمیشه.
حالا اگر پیدا نکردی،اگر کارت لنگ می مانه باید بری سراغ لازاروس :گریه:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

پیدا کردم دوست عزیز
این هم kylix من خودم برای ارتباط با gsm linux ازش استفاده می کردم.ببین مشکلت رو حل میکنه.
باید با install package نصبش کنی تو دلفی.
امیدوارم کمکت کنه   Kylix OCX

موفق باشی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamid-nic

> نه نداره فکر کنم ک ر ک هم نخواد منسوخ شدگی بدین معنیه که دیگه اپدیت های جدید و امکانات جدید بهش اضافه نمیشه.
> حالا اگر پیدا نکردی،اگر کارت لنگ می مانه باید بری سراغ لازاروس


اگه کارم را راه بندازه اشکالی نداره نیاز به امکانات جدید آنچنانی ندارم اگر نتونست میرم سراغ لازاروس چاره ی دیگه ای نیست  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hamid-nic

> پیدا کردم دوست عزیز
> این هم kylix من خودم برای ارتباط با gsm linux ازش استفاده می کردم.ببین مشکلت رو حل میکنه.
> باید با install package نصبش کنی تو دلفی.
> امیدوارم کمکت کنه   Kylix OCX
> 
> موفق باشی


ممنون ولی این فکر کنم کامپوننت ارسال sms تو دلفیه  :متفکر:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خب صبر کن بازم بگردم خبرت میکنم

----------


## lord_viper

کایلکس محیطش شبیه دلفی 7 هست و در همون حد (کتابخانه clx)قدرت داره.کدهای دلفی 7  به بالا رو هم نمیتونه کامپایل کنه اخرین نسخه لازاروس کدهای دلفی تا 2010 رو میتونه تبدیل و کامپایل کنه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز بله
اما الان تیم kylix داره نسخه جدید رو اماده میکنه که هم دلفی رو کامل پشتیبانی بکنه و هم لازاروس رو و یه اپشن جدید اضافه بهش کردن که حتی با دلفی برای اندروید برنامه ای بنویسی که با لینوکس در ارتباط باشی!! :متعجب:

----------


## gbg

> دوست عزیز بله
> اما الان تیم kylix داره نسخه جدید رو اماده میکنه که هم دلفی رو کامل پشتیبانی بکنه و هم لازاروس رو و یه اپشن جدید اضافه بهش کردن که حتی با دلفی برای اندروید برنامه ای بنویسی که با لینوکس در ارتباط باشی!!


اینو از کجا آوردی!

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

توی خود سایت kylix نوشته بود

----------

